# KScript Editor 1.4.4



## kotori (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I uploaded a new *1.4.4 version* of KScript Editor for both Windows and OSX. In addition to the option of having the compiler automatically add workarounds for the "call" bug in Kontakt I made a minor adjustment to how line-endings are encoded in order to make it easier to move files between mac and PC without getting problems with extra empty lines that weren't there in the original. This seems to work fine, but I would advice everyone to take some extra care with making backups of your scripts just in case there is some case I haven't forseen.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 11, 2010)

Man Or Myth....................Kotori.
Ankyu for your valuable time.


----------



## Jimthepiano (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi Nils,
Thank you so much for your wonderful work, well done!


----------



## Thonex (Aug 14, 2010)

kotori @ Wed Aug 11 said:


> I made a minor adjustment to how line-endings are encoded in order to make it easier to move files between mac and PC without getting problems with extra empty lines that weren't there in the original.



Thanks Nils!!!!

You are me hero... you always were :wink: 

Time to visit your PayPal button.... o-[][]-o 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Mike Greene (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes, thank you very much, Nils. Your script editor has been a HUGE help to me.

FWIW, the latest version is now 1.4.5. Hopefully this is the long awaited version where I just put my head really close to the screen, then close my eyes and concentrate as hard as I can on what I want Kontakt to do, then Nils' Script Editor starts typing all by itself.


----------

